# Jayhawk Retriever Club News??



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...Just to get things started off in good fashion  

Congratulations to Firemarks Million Dollar Baby, "Haley" and Michael Castelli !! placing 4th in the Q !! 

Judy


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Still wondering myself if that statement is accurate.......................

It was a total meltdown before my eyes, I left soon afterwards.............


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

Judy Chute said:


> ...Just to get things started off in good fashion
> 
> Congratulations to Firemarks Million Dollar Baby, "Haley" and Michael Castelli !! placing 4th in the Q !!
> 
> ...


How many dogs were in the Q?


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

golden boy 2 said:


> It was a total meltdown before my eyes, I left soon afterwards.............


How many times do we have to tell you stop bringing that mirror to field trials?!


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

DJSchuur said:


> How many dogs were in the Q?


It was a large Qual. I think 11 starters!!!


John


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

That's bigger than _some_ Q's! ;-)

kg


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Dog and handler still has to do the job. I didn't even bother to answer ...#'s are on Entry Express for all to see so.... "Haley" has proven herself at her young age...just coming out of Derby with such success....

Beats me as to why someone would put down another's success :???:

..we are sitting at home today, instead of training in MA with Colonial...due to tick born disease finding yesterday and opting to go back for futher bloodwork today. So we know exactly what is going on with our "Ranger".... I wish he was going to train today....run a Q, AM or anything else...12 dog entry or 100 dog entry..who cares...as he loves to do. Matters not the number of entries to me...seems petty compared to real issues in life.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Dog and handler still has to do the job. I didn't even bother to answer ...#'s are on Entry Express for all to see so.... "Haley" has proven herself at her young age...just coming out of Derby with such success....
> 
> Beats me as to why someone would put down another's success :???:
> 
> ..we are sitting at home today, instead of training in MA with Colonial...due to tick born disease finding yesterday and opting to go back for futher bloodwork today. So we know exactly what is going on with our "Ranger".... I wish he was going to train today....run a Q, AM or anything else...12 dog entry or 100 dog entry..who cares...as he loves to do. Matters not the number of entries to me...seems petty compared to real issues in life.


So sorry you're going through what you're going through, Judy....but a mention of the number of dogs entered is hardly a dig....and at the end of the day, _this whole sport_ is _waaaaaaaaaay_ down the list of what's really important in life.....

kg


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

I love running small trials! No slams here, just envy. If you want to to increase your odds of running a small trial, then follow the fisherman;-)


John


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

golden boy 2 said:


> Still wondering myself if that statement is accurate.......................
> 
> It was a total meltdown before my eyes, I left soon afterwards.............


Hey, Mike! Congrats! But, what dog did you really run? Couldn't have been Haley. ............................................Haley's the one that would never run a FT, right? 

Oh, And, Dude! If that avatar is a pic of you, you need to seriously think about a haircut, and/or a HAT! 

BAIT


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

......  Sorry for such a post..

Thank goodness for better testing of tick born issues.... He went in for a scuffed up pad that needed wrapping and a little antibiotic. Vet decided to go ahead with physical as she had the time...rather than wait until next weeks scheduled appointment. Ticks are just horrible here now..along with the diseases. 

His gum color is good, ears..skin....no nausea...eating, drinking good. A little more panting but I think that was because his foot hurt. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend...good trial results...

Best, 

Judy


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

BTW I think Bill Burks got third in the Qual. with Judy. Not sure of the other places.

John


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> BTW I think Bill Burks got third in the Derby with Judy. Not sure of the other places.
> 
> John


You must mean Qualifying, the derby wasn't supposed to start till 10:00 this morning.


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

any news on the open?

thanks


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

GOOD GRIEF! Laid up in a bed with a broken ankle and I'm hearing more than what is on here 10 back to the water marks tomorrow in the open eckett 3, dewey 3, george 2, morgan 1 sorry can not remember the other. 30 back in the am to the water blind.

very nice derby finished today.

1. Blythe
2. Davidson
3. Blythe
4. Cavan 

nice derby very challenging and fair from what I hear. Congratz to all.

Aaron


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Aaron Homburg said:


> GOOD GRIEF! Laid up in a bed with a broken ankle and I'm hearing more than what is on here
> 
> Aaron


That's usually the way it is with the trials I'm interested in...:-x


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Dave,

Congrats to you and the Lone Willow crew on Raven's win. I think you have a bright future with her.

Nick


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to handler Steve Blythe and owner Buzz on your derby win with Moneybird's Black Magic Marker(Raven). Dave I think Raven may be worthy of the spot on your avatar again. I think Steve got third with Lone Willows Hannah Montana as well.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> GOOD GRIEF! Laid up in a bed with a broken ankle and I'm hearing more than what is on here 10 back to the water marks tomorrow in the open eckett 3, dewey 3, george 2, morgan 1 sorry can not remember the other.


Ken McCartney and his young dog, Sport, round out the field for the Open


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Buzzzzzzz!


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats Dave on a blue ribbon. I bet you are on cloud nine!

Looks like Steve had a great day in the derby, way to go!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks guys. I went into the weekend with low expectations since Steve had told me that she hasn't been as sharp lately. Nick, I remember you running her at our club trial in puppy when I dropped her off for the winter trip. You told me that the short little puppy marks in the first series were scary because she was libel to run past the marks and keep on going until she disappeared.

Duane, my avatar gives me fond memories of my frat boy days in college, but I'll go ahead and see if I can find a pic.;-)

Thanks to Steve Blythe and the gang.


----------



## L&C WIGTON (Nov 12, 2007)

anybody know how downtown dusty brown did in the open?

thank you


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Open*

*1) Zoom O: Carlisle, H: Eckett*
*2) Sport O/H: McCartney*
*3) Pippa O: Skibber, H: Dewey*
*4) ? H: George*
*RJ and Jams - do not know except*

*Woody O/H: Morgan*


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*Amateur*
*1) Red O/H: Carter *
*2) Pricey O/H: Harter (New Amateur Field Champion)*
*3) ? O/H: Schweigert*
*4) Smoke O/H: Carlisle*
*RJ) Bam O/H: Harter*
*Many JAMS*


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

Happy Happy Day

Congratulations to Judi Carter and RED ! ! ! ! !

First Place in the AM

Judi, We are thrilled for you....

Kathie and Rich


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just Heard Judy Carter won the Am.!!!


----------



## cpayne (Feb 22, 2003)

Congrats Judi!!! I guess that qualifies you for the Nat. AM!!!

Chris


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

cpayne said:


> Congrats Judi!!! I guess that qualifies you for the Nat. AM!!!
> 
> Chris


WOW !!! Congratulations to Judi and "Red"


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur 3rd went to Maggie--Owner Chuck & Mary Jane Schweikert, their dog Louie also jammed. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz everyone.....way to go Judi!

Aaron


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

I had the good fortune to watch Red and Judi today, and they were an awesome pair! Congrats to Red, Judi and Kent, and Red's travelling companion, Gauge. Looking forward to the National Am! Woohoo, way to go! 


All the best,
Gretchen


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Judi Carter and her awesome golden RED! That's fantastic news..


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads to Judy and "Red". a pair of blues AND a trip to the Nat. Amat. yahoo.
Congrads!!!!!!!!!!
Sue Kiefer


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

A big congrats to good friends Judi and Kent Carter and Big Red on his Am WIN and qualifying for the Am Nationals. I'm guessing this is his first qualification of many more to come.

Frank and Deb


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Bayou Magic said:


> A big congrats to good friends Judi and Kent Carter and Big Red on his Am WIN and qualifying for the Am Nationals. I'm guessing this is his first qualification of many more to come.
> 
> Frank and Deb


*Speech, speech, tell us how you did it please.*

*Congrulations!*


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations to Kent and Judi!

Red is a nice DOG, not a nice Golden.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

John Gassner said:


> Congratulations to Kent and Judi!
> 
> Red is a nice DOG, not a nice Golden.


Actually..  

"Red" is a nice ....Golden Retriever, Dog !! Right? 

Judy


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats Judi and Red - you too Kent  Have fun at the Nationals!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Judi,

I'm just proud to say I know you and Red!A BIG Congrats!

Rich


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, what a thrill that Red dog gave me again.
Lannie- I think it was the lucky chamois, thanks.
Details for my friend Paul..... my sissy golden retrieved a few birds, some were even in the water


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congratulations Judy, Kent and especially Red!

Judy was as low as a snail's belly last Sunday when Red screwed up the last bird of the last series and let go a great chance to win the Cimarron Am. I told her that just keep getting to the end and her time would come again.

I'm glad I was right!

Way to go Team Red! 

Glad to be part of the Big Red training team!

Tim


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrats to Red, Judy and Kent.


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Dave on the new AFC. This week finished much better than it started.


----------

